# Lovin The Ladies .. songs



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Some songs just kinda say it well ..

..................


----------



## Compost (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yup, the good ole days..

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, mmm... 

.


----------



## Compost (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow... Rest in Peace Mr. Petty ... and Thanks..

...............


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Care4all (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 8, 2017)

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 8, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2017)

So corny now... but..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, still stuck in the 60's so far..

.


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 15, 2017)

Ok, enough sappy shit. LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Nov 6, 2017)

Neil Young- Unknown Legend


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Nov 24, 2017)

What ballad compilation,  geared for the ladies; would be complete without this classic? 

If that ain't panty remover...  Nothing is!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Well now.. times have changed...

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Oct 4, 2018)

The Doors- Love Her Madly


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 5, 2018)

For my Lady....
.


----------



## konradv (Oct 5, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


>


Excellent song, but that one's about hating a lady.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 5, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Some songs just kinda say it well ..
> 
> ..................


You have great taste in music


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Some songs just kinda say it well ..
> 
> ..................


*Well I was hoping for a Marvine Gay Sad he was not mentioned...*


----------



## the watcher (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Oct 16, 2018)

Oooohhh....not that one.

This one is guaranteed to get her up and dancing...


----------

